# Travis Browne's wife says: Ronda Rousey dating hubby while UFC investigates him



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

> It's been a recent rumor in the MMA world that UFC bantamweight champ Ronda Rousey is dating Travis Browne, now Browne's wife is confirming the story.
> 
> Looks like Ronda Rousey's personal life just became a lot more public. Over the past couple weeks, rumors have been cropping up around the internet that the UFC's biggest star and 135 lb champ has been dating one of the promotion's current persona non grata. The man in question? Current UFC heavyweight Travis Browne, who is under investigation by the UFC after his wife publicly accused him of domestic violence back in July.
> 
> ...


http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2015/8/2...tic-violence-allegations-wife-affair-ufc-news


----------



## Sports_Nerd (Apr 23, 2012)

TMZ up to their usual tr... Oh, it's BE.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

Lol if true :laugh:


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

What is up with her and heavyweights. TB seems like an odd pairing.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

It makes sense who wouldn't want this










over that










Maybe we need to look further into head trauma


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Ronda's got a MUCH better looking face than the porn star above and if Browne is into fitness birds like half of this site seem to be then I dont see why it would be a surprising thing. Plus, I reckon Ronda's way too big but for a dude like Browne she looks like a 5'4 normal bird.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

I need other pictures of that girl... her body is pretty nasty, id take Ronda... when the pictures are not so heavily weighted.


----------



## King Daisuke (Mar 25, 2013)

Each year Ronda looks more and more like her mother. Her mother looks like a 2006 Eddie Van Halen. I'm pretty sure she's also the reason Ronda acts the way she does. Speaking of the old dear, I wonder what a hardcore feminist thinks about her daughter dating a woman beater.

So, she went from Big Brown to Travis Browne? Weird. But who am I to judge. They certainly look like they deserve each other!


----------



## Warning (Nov 18, 2009)

Pic is so funny. The look on their faces.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Yea that was pretty funny


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Rousey the family wrecker.

Please be true


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)




----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Joabbuac said:


>


wish I could rep this post. :thumb02:


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Apparently dating Ronda Rousey takes away a fighters chin.


----------



## Scarecrow (Mar 20, 2008)

So Ronda bashes Mayweather for being abusive towards women and then goes and dates a MARRIED man who abuses women.

I always knew Ronda was off her rocker but this takes her stupidity to another level.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Hahal, what a moron if true.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Scarecrow said:


> So Ronda bashes Mayweather for being abusive towards women and then goes and dates a MARRIED man who abuses women.
> 
> I always knew Ronda was off her rocker but this takes her stupidity to another level.


Didn't you watch TUF? She's white trash, this pretty much fits her profile.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

John8204 said:


> It makes sense who wouldn't want this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's Browne's soon to be ex-wife? Daaamnnn.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Rauno said:


> That's Browne's soon to be ex-wife? Daaamnnn.


Browne suffering from brain damage, no doubt.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> Browne suffering from brain damage, no doubt.


Maybe he wants to learn the armbar?:confused02:


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

oldfan said:


> Maybe he wants to learn the armbar?:confused02:


He should have just taught her the handjob


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Maybe im just wrong in the head, but that woman is gross... and I dont mean Ronda.

Shes much nicer in the flesh on a normal day no doubt, but the picture is beyond hideous with the orange alien photoshop funk going on.

I dunno. These girls just dont look human to me anymore. They look like they got shat out of a lab chute.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Joabbuac said:


>


Post of the year.


----------



## EVERLOST (May 28, 2007)

Ronda is a disgusting troglodyte. Its absolutely insane to me that any of you find her attractive at all. Disgusting. If Travis Decided he wanted to start banging men then that makes sense to me < because Ronda is about as manish as it gets, but to go from a fitness model to Ronda......WILLINGLY!!!! His brain has been scrambled.


----------



## JWP (Jun 4, 2007)

I prefer Ronda. That chick is hot but not interesting to me. 

Is this what her mum meant when she said people need to start telling her straight about things hehe. I wonder if this prompted the allegations. If not then maybe its Ronda illustrating her stance on domestic violence......learn the armbar


----------

